# After-socionics 8 Slot Jungian Model Vaserlan Mk 2 graphics download link



## Ben Vaserlan (Jan 23, 2017)

Grew out of socionics. There are comments in the graphics in relation to Model A. 


If you go to my flowcode, you'll see a download link to a PDF of all 16 HQ re-scaling Model Vaserlan Mk 2 graphics . If you wish to compare Model G to Model V. 

NB: the Model V graphics contains a section which will raise questions in your mind about two of the principles underpinning Model G. 

NB #2: Some findings in Dario Nardi's new book "The Magic Diamond: Jung's 8 Paths for Self Coaching" are referred in my graphics. 








Ben Vaserlan's Flowpage


YouTuber who does videos about socionics, Keirsey Temperament Model, and enneafix.




www.flowcode.com


----------

